# Gaaaanz großer Neuling hat die eine oder andere Ausrüstungsfrage...



## Karni (7. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich beginne am kommenden Montag mit dem Vorbereitungskurs zur Fischereischeinprüfung, beschäftige mich aber schon ne gewisse Zeit mit der einen odere anderen Fraga in Bezug auf eine spätere Rute.

ich habe mir mal 2 ruten mit Rollen rausgesucht und würde gerne eure Meinung dazu hören.

Da ich, wenn ich die prüfung bestanden habe auf Raubfische angeln möchte, würde ich würde mich eure Meinung zu folgenden Ruten interessieren...


Fürs Hecht und Zanderangeln würde ich die "Westline Sunrise Light Pilk" mit einem WG von 30-120g länge 3,00 m nehmen, dazu die "Riverman QX 4000 Stationärrolle" mit "Spiderwire Ultracast Invisi Braid"-Schnur.

Für das Drop Shot angeln habe ich mir "Balzer Diabolo V Boat" oder die "Cormoran Black Bull HC Drop Shot" mit einem WG von 5-32g bzw. 3-30 g ausgesucht als schnur würde ich ebenfalls wieder die "Spiderwire Ultracast Invisi Braid" nehmen als Rolle hatte ich die "Kogha Kali Spinnrollen" oder wieder die "Riverman QX 4000 Stationärrolle" im Auge.

Angeln würde ich an Kanälen, Stever, Lippe oder evtl die Verbandsseen hier in der umgebung.

Bitte beachtet, dass ich mit den Ruten erst testen will, ob mit die Angelei auf Hecht, etc. bzw. das Drop Shot-Angeln liegt.

Über die eine oder andere Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen, 

Vorab vielen Dank.

Gruß


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. September 2010)

*AW: Gaaaanz großer Neuling hat die eine oder andere Ausrüstungsfrage...*

Ich habe gerade mal die Preise der Artikel geurgelt . . .

Viel kannst/willst du ja nicht ausgeben.|kopfkrat

Die Ruten sind stabil genug um Hechte usw. zu landen (lieber die Cormoran als die Balzer zum dropshotten).

Später wirste von allein feststellen was du an deinen Gewässern brauchst und auch mehr Geld ausgeben.|rolleyes

Für die ersten Versuche reicht das.

Aaaaaber die Rollen. Silverman auf gar keinen Fall. Die Kogha Artikel etwas hochwertiger (vieles taugt trotzdem nix).

Da nimm lieber etwas bewährtes. Auch Askari und P/L Sieger:

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...allroundrollen-2/wft-braidspin-gii/detail.jsf

Schnur ist OK in Stärke 0,14 für die kräftige Rute und 0,12 für feinere.


----------



## ToxicToolz (7. September 2010)

*AW: Gaaaanz großer Neuling hat die eine oder andere Ausrüstungsfrage...*



Karni schrieb:


> "Westline Sunrise Light Pilk"




Westline??? Is dat nich der Plunder vom Hellwegbaumarkt?

Keine 3 Monate her hatte sich nen Kumpel von mir auch sowat gekauft, also nich die gleiche, aber Hellwegmaterial.

Voller Vorfreunde ging er mit mir an nen Kanal fischen und hatte nach 3 mal auswerfen (normales auswerfen) nur noch Bruchstücke in der Hand. Kann sein das es Materialfehler war, kann man ja leider nich genau sagen. Aber Umtausch/Geld zurück ect. hatte sich schwer gestaltet und zog sich in die 45 min. Gespräche |krach:

Such Dir da lieber was günstiges zum Neuangeln aus´m Angelladen ...


Gruß Toxe


----------



## flasha (7. September 2010)

*AW: Gaaaanz großer Neuling hat die eine oder andere Ausrüstungsfrage...*

Die YAD Blackwood ist auch keine schlechte Rute (für nen schmalen Taler).

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...en-7/raubfischruten/yad-black-wood/detail.jsf

Dazu eine DAM Quick 500:

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...lights-1/dam-quick-slr-spin-500-fd/detail.jsf

Für den Anfang reicht das!

Viel Glück bei der Prüfung!


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. September 2010)

*AW: Gaaaanz großer Neuling hat die eine oder andere Ausrüstungsfrage...*

@Toxe

Dat Ding kost` bloss 12 Flöhe . . .:m

Der TE hat wohl nicht mehr zur Verfügung.|kopfkrat

|wavey:


----------



## ToxicToolz (7. September 2010)

*AW: Gaaaanz großer Neuling hat die eine oder andere Ausrüstungsfrage...*

Okay 12 kann man verknusen, bei meinem Kumpel waren es 34 oder 39, kann das jetzt nicht mehr genau ansagen .....


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. September 2010)

*AW: Gaaaanz großer Neuling hat die eine oder andere Ausrüstungsfrage...*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Okay 12 kann man verknusen, bei meinem Kumpel waren es 34 oder 39, kann das jetzt nicht mehr genau ansagen .....




Hier gucke, die 2,70er:

http://perca.de/__WebShop__/product...tline-sunrise-light-pilk-easy-pilk/detail.jsf

Mehr kanna wohl nicht. . . .#t


----------



## ToxicToolz (7. September 2010)

*AW: Gaaaanz großer Neuling hat die eine oder andere Ausrüstungsfrage...*

Achherjjeeeee, und dann noch über Assi(kari) (sollte er die darüber kaufen wollen). Ohh nööö @TE, tu Dir selbst einen gefallen und überdenke Deine Westlinerute nochmal .....



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mehr kanna wohl nicht. . . .




Jo kann sein, aber wenn ich mir die YAD Ruten ansehe (hab selbst eine Nashville) wäre er da besser bedient. Da stimmt wenigstens Preis/Leistung. Bin zumindest mit meiner Yad 100% zufrieden ....


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. September 2010)

*AW: Gaaaanz großer Neuling hat die eine oder andere Ausrüstungsfrage...*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Achherjjeeeee, und dann noch über Assi(kari) (sollte er die darüber kaufen wollen). Ohh nööö @TE, tu Dir selbst einen gefallen und überdenke Deine Westlinerute nochmal .....




Willa bestimmt. :m
Daher das ganze Silverman, Kogha Zeug . . .:m


----------



## ToxicToolz (7. September 2010)

*AW: Gaaaanz großer Neuling hat die eine oder andere Ausrüstungsfrage...*

Jo, wird so kommen.

Hab meinen Txt nochmal kurz abgeändert, warste schneller Tinca  ... Aber Sache bleibt Sache .... Er sollte es nicht machen


----------



## Bassandy (7. September 2010)

*AW: Gaaaanz großer Neuling hat die eine oder andere Ausrüstungsfrage...*

Fürn Schmalen Taler gibts durchaus Gutes Gerät!! Um das mal klarzustellen aber für 12 Ökken ne Rute?? Da kost mein Bambusstiel mehr
Wenn du wieklich nich viel ausgeben kannst dann tu das:
Berkley Phazer 1
Shimano Alivio
Trilen Sensithin Ultra

da haste ne Kombo aus Rute/Rolle/Schnur für ca. 60 Ökken!
LG


----------



## Karni (7. September 2010)

*AW: Gaaaanz großer Neuling hat die eine oder andere Ausrüstungsfrage...*

Hallo zusammen, 

erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten. 

Da ich wie gesagt noch nen ganz großes Greenhorn bin und wie gesagt erst mal testen wollte, habe ich natürlich auch net die teuren ruten rausgesucht, sondern schon etwas sehr preisgünstiges...aber ich bin ja lernfäühig  

Dazu kommt ja auch noch, dass ich ja nochr gar nix habe, also bleibt es ja auch net bei dem Geld für Ruten und Rollen....der ganze "kleinkram" kommt ja auch noch #t

also ihr meint für den anfang würde die "Cormoran Black Bull HC Drop Shot" zum Drop Shoten mit einer "WFT Braidspin GII" ausreichen, und für Hechte etc die "YAD Blackwood" dazu die " DAM Quick 500" ausreichen?

@ Bassandy

die "Berkley Phazer 1" habe ich leider nicht gefunden...lediglich die 2er...

Gruß


----------



## flasha (7. September 2010)

*AW: Gaaaanz großer Neuling hat die eine oder andere Ausrüstungsfrage...*

Kannst auch anstatt der Dam Quick, eine Spro Passion nehmen. 

Die Blackwood würde ich sofort nehmen. Ist momentan auch reduziert. Liegt normal bei 30€ wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Hast du die Spiderwire schon?! Ansonsten kann ich dir die Power Pro aus den USA empfehlen. 275m für ca.23€! Farbe ist Geschmackssache!

GRÜN:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Power-Pro-Spectr...348?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a174f84c

WEISS:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Power-Pro-Spectr...840?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item519479a438

ROT:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Power-Pro-Braid-...421?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a155c835


----------



## Karni (7. September 2010)

*AW: Gaaaanz großer Neuling hat die eine oder andere Ausrüstungsfrage...*

bisher habe ich noch nichts gekauft...

hat die Farbe irgend ne auswirkung auf die fische (welche schnur fängt wen?)

wie sieht es denn mit der Ryobi Ecusima aus? habe irgendwo gelesen, dass die gut sein soll...

eine frage habe ich noch: kann man auf eine Spule: http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop__...-fd/detail.jsf auch 0,14er geflochtene schnur spulen, oder immer nur die dicke, die bei der spule angegeben ist?


----------



## Bassandy (7. September 2010)

*AW: Gaaaanz großer Neuling hat die eine oder andere Ausrüstungsfrage...*

Ryobi Excrusma is auch eine Top Rolle im Preis um 30,-!
Kauf dir die Phazer 2 und ne Passion, da machste für 60,-!
Wie viel willste denn für Rute + Rolle ausgeben?


----------



## Karni (7. September 2010)

*AW: Gaaaanz großer Neuling hat die eine oder andere Ausrüstungsfrage...*

ich sag mal so, habe mir für die rute max 50,00 EUR gesetzt (nachdem ich hier alles gelesen habe, bisher galt bei mir nur der satz...nur günstig...will erstmal testen...) 

wie schauts eigentlich mit der: http://www.1a-vogtland.de/Rute-Saenger-Specialist-KS-II-Pike-240cm-A116465_p24355_x2.htm aus?? ich mein iss zwar keine dropshot rute, aber auf Hecht kann ich mit der (lt. Beschreibung)...(könnte man mit der eigentlich das dropshotten auch "antesten"??)

Dem WG nach sollte aber Angeln auf Hecht, Zander, Barsch und co. ja möglich sein...oder?


----------



## Bassandy (7. September 2010)

*AW: Gaaaanz großer Neuling hat die eine oder andere Ausrüstungsfrage...*

mhh..ne für fufzich kannste ne gebrauchte Berkley Pulse ordern, schau dich mal nach einer um!
Dann noch die Ryoby Excrusma/Spro Passion dazu, dann passts!


----------



## ToxicToolz (8. September 2010)

*AW: Gaaaanz großer Neuling hat die eine oder andere Ausrüstungsfrage...*

@ TE, ich lege Dir ans Herz die Finger von dem Laden 1A Vogtland zu lassen. 
Das gilt auch für die anderen 1A Shops die der selbe Betreiber "leider" noch führt. Das Gericht beswchäftigt sich derzeit mit diesem Typen. Es gibt auch einen Trööt dadrüber, wenn es Dich interessiert such Dir den raus. 

Gruß Toxe


EDIT: Hab Dir mal den Trööt gesucht. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=185782


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. September 2010)

*AW: Gaaaanz großer Neuling hat die eine oder andere Ausrüstungsfrage...*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> @ TE, ich lege Dir ans Herz die Finger von dem Laden 1A Vogtland zu lassen.
> Das gilt auch für die anderen 1A Shops die der selbe Betreiber "leider" noch führt. Das Gericht beswchäftigt sich derzeit mit diesem Typen. Es gibt auch einen Trööt dadrüber, wenn es Dich interessiert such Dir den raus.
> 
> Gruß Toxe





Bloss nicht da bestellen wenn dir dein Geld lieb ist . . .#d

Ansonsten sind die Passion, Ecusima, WFt Braidspin baugleich (bis auf Farbe und leichte Spulenunterschiede).
Davon suchste dir die günstigste aus.

Eine 2000er Grösse zum Dropshotten und eine 4000er Grösse für die "schwere" Hechtrute.

Die Farbe der Schnur ist den Fischen egal (die sehen ja nur das Vorfach) und hält bei geflochtenen eh nicht lange. :m

|wavey:


----------



## Karni (8. September 2010)

*AW: Gaaaanz großer Neuling hat die eine oder andere Ausrüstungsfrage...*

ok, vielen dank für die hinweise 

hier nochmal ne rute, auf die ich gestoßen bin...
http://www.angel-discount24.de/cormoran-bull-fighterx-power-raubfischrute-2tlg-270m90g-p-5259.html
eure Meinung??

Wäre für Zander und Hecht evtl Barsch gedacht 

oder die: 
http://www.anglerzentrale24.de/Balzer-Magna-Double-Strike
hört sich doch auch gut an, odeR?

und die hier, für die Kleinen 
http://www.angel-discount24.de/cormoran-bull-fighterx-jigspinnrute-2tlg-255m428g-p-5262.html
kann man mit der auch dropshotten (oder zumindestens antesten?)


----------



## hbader (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaaaanz großer Neuling hat die eine oder andere Ausrüstungsfrage...*

Ich bin mit der Phazer sehr zufrieden. Habe die mit 30 g. Gerade für leichtes Spinnfisch auf Forellen ist sie sehr geeignet.


----------



## zanderzone (6. Februar 2013)

Guck ma von wann der Thread is


----------

